# Do you have sex on your wedding night?



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

We didn't. We booked a hotel for the following night knowing that we would be far to exhausted to actually enjoy ourselves the night of. I'm glad we did that. We had all evening to ourselves the next day and truly made the best of it


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We had an early in the day wedding, so plenty of time to get back to the room and get it on for several hours that night...and the next ... and the next....

We had abstained from sex for several months before the wedding.

I found a cute tshirt in a porn shop that I slipped into after taking off my dress...it said "You may now f*ck the bride".


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely yes. We left our own reception a little early, because we wanted to get home and have fun. 

I expected our honeymoon to be full of sex as well, but that was a bit of a disaster. That's a whole other story.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Didn't do it either time. 

First time, at age 24, he wanted to party in the rooms with his friends after the wedding. I was left to remove my wedding dress, have a bath, and go to bed alone. By the time he got back, he was too drunk and I was too tired to deal with it.

The second time, at age 39, he talked and talked about his ex-girlfriend and why they broke up. No idea why he chose that particular special time for us to open up about this. Again, by the time he was done, we were both exhausted and I was certainly no longer in the mood.

:scratchhead:


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

SARAHMCD said:


> The second time, at age 39, he talked and talked about his ex-girlfriend and why they broke up....
> :scratchhead:


On your wedding night? Color me befuddled to be sure.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> The second time, at age 39, he talked and talked about his ex-girlfriend and why they broke up. No idea why he chose that particular special time for us to open up about this. Again, by the time he was done, we were both exhausted and I was certainly no longer in the mood.
> 
> :scratchhead:


You get the award for the worst wedding night ever.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

We did not.

Our wedding was late, scheduled to start at 6PM. We didn't leave the church until 12:30 AM or so. By the time we got to the hotel it was 2AM and we had to be up ad 4:30 for a 6 AM flight.

We got to the ticket counter at the airport next morning and they had cancelled our flight. We had to be diverted to the nearest airport which got us on our connecting flight. By the time we got checked in to our hotel it was 4PM and we slept for a few hours. Had dinner, came back and went back to sleep. It wasn't until the following day we did the deed. Wife was a virgin, I was not. It was more of a big deal for her than me.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. We had an early wedding, a lovely lunch, then left for the hotel. Had heard too many horror stories of people drinking too much, partying too much, that they didn't enjoy their first night. We are not big on drinking, well I don't drink at all, so no need to sit around watching people get drunk. It is one of my fondest memories in life.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

No. We were very tired. Essentially very day for 7.5 years before, and essentially every day for 7.5 years since. (Except when really sick or away.) We still laugh about it skipping it on the one day where most do.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*
Wedding No. 1- A post-wedding reception was being held in a rather large hotel where we had booked our Saturday night stay. The church reception was a Baptist lemonade and cake one for everybody in attendance. The hotel version, however, was a "buy-your-own-booze" event for the benefit of all of the wedding party liquor connoisseurs. We had drinks down in the lobby with our guests, then my W's maid of honor asked us to go get some pics out of our room for some guests to see. We went up there, and my W said that she wanted "a quickie" if we could do it in 5 minutes or less! Needless to say, it was a monumental success. After the guests left the hotel in the wee hours of the morning, we returned to the room but immediately went to sleep from all of the booze and the sheer excitement of the day! In fact, I think that my best man had been scored quite a bit more with one of the bridesmaids that night than I did with my W!

Wedding No. 2- Had a massive afternoon Lutheran church wedding with about 350-400 guests. Reception was at our historic home and the booze flowed freely!

Our ultimate honeymoon destination was Cancun, but our flight didn't depart Houston until 6:30AM the next morning, so we stayed in a major hotel out by George Bush Airport in North Houston. My rich, skanky XW(in her "pre-skank" days, as far as I know)was so wasted that she got sick and threw up all over the room, making wedding night consummation an impossibility. But, with apologies, I got an "afternoon delight" when we finally reached the resort in Cancun the next afternoon!*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It cracks me up how you always refer to your x-wife as "rich, skanky XW".

It makes me want to have a t-shirt that says "Rich & Skanky". :rofl:

I'd wear it when I want to repel people.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Personal said:


> I like how arbitrator does that as well, as to the t-shirt you'd have to beat them off with a stick if you did that!


Really? I would think that would make me seem abhorrent! :scratchhead:


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

No. 

We had an evening wedding, and finally left the reception a little after 1:00 a.m.. My groom had not slept the night before and had been drinking hard for over 24 hours, so he passed out in the car as soon as we left. We had reservations at a nice hotel in Macon, but by the time I drove that far, I realized there was no point in stopping when we'd have to be up again in 2 hours to make our flight. So, I drove on to the Atlanta airport. We got there a little after 4:00, parked, hauled our bags in and slept for an hour or so on benches in the terminal before catching our 6:00 a.m. flight to Jamaica. The real wedding night had to wait until the following day, after we'd both gotten some sleep.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> It cracks me up how you always refer to your x-wife as "rich, skanky XW".
> 
> It makes me want to have a t-shirt that says "Rich & Skanky".
> 
> ...


* Just as long as I can share in some of the original monetary residuals for the exclusive usage of the term!

Which greatly reminds me that she will actually be "walking the aisle" once again in the next few weeks with Beau No. 3!

Now something, undoubtedly, must be wrong however, as I have yet to receive my personal wedding invitation for this most blessed event!*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

No... he was more interested in getting trashed with his friends. Definitely an omen of what was to come. Two week honeymoon, and no sex... there's a reason I'm not married to him anymore!

Planning on doing it differently the next time around, if I get a second go. Time will tell.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes.

The reception was over around 9pm and by the time we changed clothes and drove to the hotel it was probably 10:30-11. We stayed at one of those hotels where the bar/restaurant is on the top floor and rotates so it has fantastic view of the city. So we went to the bar, drank a couple ****tails and then headed back to the room.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Yeah. And on our wedding afternoon, early evening, late evening, night, midnight, the following early morning, mid morning, late morning...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> No... he was more interested in getting trashed with his friends. Definitely an omen of what was to come. * Two week honeymoon, and no sex*... there's a reason I'm not married to him anymore!
> 
> Planning on doing it differently the next time around, if I get a second go. Time will tell.


That is crazy!!

And yes, we did, but then he came down with a stomach virus soon after and spend the entire evening throwing up, sleeping on and off on the bathroom floor. He was sick for about 4 days. And that wasn't even the only mishap on our honeymoon.

Also, an omen of things to come.....


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

We were exhausted but got it done, was fun. The next morning and a few times that afternoon and evening we spent some better quality time together and did things right.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Personal said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I take it your first didn't really want to be married?
> 
> As to your second if he was so obsessed about an ex-girlfriend why was he marrying you? I honestly don't understand why some men are such big sulks?


Yes, the first was way too immature to get married. Not sure why we did other than "it was expected" - we'd been dating for 7 years and all our friends were doing it....

For the second, that's the weird thing, he wasn't obsessed over his ex-girlfriend. I'd tried a few times to get him to even talk about her at all - how they met, what he liked about her, why they broke up. He just said he was never really into her and he was never in love with her. They broke up when she found out he had started dating me (unbenownst to me at the time). 
So why he picked that night to tell me the whole story I have no idea to this day. :scratchhead:


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Absolutely!! Numerous times!! We didn't miss very may days having sex for the first five or so years of our marriage. Been together 30 years and still have sex several times a week!! Thank God.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, it was sloppy and alcohol infused but we did consummate our marriage on our wedding night.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Funnily enough, no. 

My ex had decided at the reception to get rip roaring drunk, then got ill and went home to pass out. I wanted to get a drink with friends that came to the ceremony, but he begged me not to go, so I didn't. I was pretty angry with his carelessness. I guess that experience should have been a sign.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Yeah. And on our wedding afternoon, early evening, late evening, night, midnight, the following early morning, mid morning, late morning...


Dayum!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Satya said:


> Funnily enough, no.
> 
> My ex had decided at the reception to get rip roaring drunk, then got ill and went home to pass out. I wanted to get a drink with friends that came to the ceremony, but he begged me not to go, so I didn't. I was pretty angry with his carelessness. I guess that experience should have been a sign.


You, too, huh? We should have a club.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> It cracks me up how you always refer to your x-wife as "rich, skanky XW".
> 
> It makes me want to have a t-shirt that says "Rich & Skanky". :rofl:
> 
> I'd wear it when I want to repel people.


LOL... I actually told arb once that he'd earn a demerit for each post in which he failed to mention his "rich, skanky XW".

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> * Just as long as I can share in some of the original monetary residuals for the exclusive usage of the term!
> 
> Which greatly reminds me that she will actually be "walking the aisle" once again in the next few weeks with Beau No. 3!
> 
> Now something, undoubtedly, must be wrong however, as I have yet to receive my personal wedding invitation for this most blessed event!*


LOL... go anyway.

And bring a friend...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, and the next morning as well, December 24th and Christmas Day. Nuff said.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

No. Per Jewish tradition, we had 18 minutes, supposedly alone, between the ceremony and reception allocated for that purpose. Unfortunately, we were interrupted twice. First by catering staff, then by the photographer.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> > * Just as long as I can share in some of the original monetary residuals for the exclusive usage of the term!
> ...


* Yeah! Ol' Arb's presence would be about as welcome at that wedding as a turd in a punch bowl!

But as a wedding gift, I could always send them a home test kit for venereal diseases!*


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

No, we spent ours in a hotel after the weeding. I just helped her take her saree off and slip into nightwear. God she looked so hot. We just cuddled, kissed and made love but didn't have sex. No need to rush into it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Nope. We were exhausted. I was up for it, it would have been sub-par for sure. Shame too, because we got married at Bellagio---and they were absolutely the most comfortable beds I've ever felt.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> We had an early in the day wedding, so plenty of time to get back to the room and get it on for several hours that night...and the next ... and the next....
> 
> We had abstained from sex for several months before the wedding.
> 
> I found a cute tshirt in a porn shop that I slipped into after taking off my dress...it said "You may now f*ck the bride".


FW--I've heard of people doing this before but I'm not clear why. Can you share what your motivation was for temporarily abstaining before the wedding?


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes - both times. Right after the ceremony before the reception.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Nope. 

We were up late the night before with rehearsals and organizing sh*t, up early the next morning organizing sh*t and then up ALL DAY doing strenuous, draining sh*t. And drinking a sh*tload of wine, and there was a lot of pot, too.

We had every intention of having sex but unconsciousness prevailed as soon as we hit the bed. And then we both had really, really brutal hangovers. Sex didn't end up happening until the middle of the next night.



Fozzy said:


> FW--I've heard of people doing this before but I'm not clear why. Can you share what your motivation was for temporarily abstaining before the wedding?


I'm not FW (or am I?) but my husband and I did this too! But only for a month. No sex, no masturbation, completely PG. It was purely a physical thing - 20 odd years of having sex everyday + a month of having absolutely NOTHING at all = really, really fantastic orgasms. 

Also, I got a tattoo for him and I wanted it to be a surprise on the night and needed some sort of excuse as to why he couldn't see me naked/shirtless at any time.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

We did.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

batsociety said:


> Nope.
> 
> We were up late the night before with rehearsals and organizing sh*t, up early the next morning organizing sh*t and then up ALL DAY doing strenuous, draining sh*t. And drinking a sh*tload of wine, and there was a lot of pot, too.
> 
> ...


:smthumbup:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Suprised to hear of some of these stories. Guess I always thought of wedding night sex same as having wedding cake...a must have.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Suprised to hear of some of these stories. Guess I always thought of wedding night sex same as having wedding cake...a must have.



Cake is gross, sex is not.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, your wedding guests expect you to have cake in front of them.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Also, your wedding guests expect you to have cake in front of them.


*... and even some of the more warped guests absolutely wouldn't mind you having sex in front of them either!*


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

We had sex the night of our wedding, but really only because we were supposed to. Both of us were really tired. Stayed at the dance quite late. Was a busy day. Also we knew we had to get up early for gift opening stuff. But we did it anyway. Wasn't great sex though.

The next day we flew off for a week in California. Sex multiple times daily and much better quality.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> Cake is gross, sex is not.


Some think the opposite. I happen to like both


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning wedding, evening reception (dry)
Our apartment was close. So yes we did.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Also, your wedding guests expect you to have cake in front of them.



I like the tradition of freezing a slice and then eating it on your one year anniversary. So it was not gross enough the first time, we have to replay this bad movie? We skipped this tradition and just went for sex.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

no, but we had already been living together for over 4 years and together almost 7 when we got married so i'm guessing its not quite the same.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

We did - had a long wedding and reception, and when it was all over, we went to a hotel up the road in our city (had reserved a room). She went into the bedroom and came out in a nighty, and proceeded to not say anything but started kissing, then climbed on top and away we went. Most memorable sex that we had, and had another session in the morning before we left. 

Honeymoon was a couple of months later, and we only did it once then, which should have been a warning.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

We didn't. We were both absolutely exhausted. Ugh. Made up for it the next day though, and the day after that


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes.

H had been working overseas for 7 weeks right up to two days before we got married..so the night he got back..we had sex, we could not wait, then the next night as well..then on the 3rd night we got married and had sex but it was not the same as that first night he got back. I wish we had waited to build up anticipation...


----------



## givelife777 (May 29, 2015)

By reading everyone's response, I'm sure glad I wasn't the only one that didn't have an enjoyable wedding night of sex. He sure did make up for it the next night. We hadn't had sex for a whole year so to have the wedding night suck was a disappointment to me. But all is good now...he's still making up for it


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

No we didn't. I had a terrible stomach ache that lasted for hours and I even called the Dr. for advise. The next day, we met our parents for breakfast and my eyes were puffy from lack of sleep. I'm sure they got a giggle thinking I was tired from being up all night having sex.

MR. IMFAR and I were both disappointed, as we had abstained for several months in anticipation of our wedding night. We did make up for it over the years. We have grown to know each other quite well in that manner, and when things are going well in our marriage, we have a mind blowing sessions interspersed with just good s*x.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

No. I wanted to but my husband was too drunk. 

It took me a long time to forgive him for that.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Surprised at all the no's. Yes, twice. The second time surprised her for some reason, bad omen...


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

We were both very drunk and he really didn't think he could had due to his alcohol consumption but hey it was my wedding night and I made dam sure he got hard and we made love !!!! 

I was very proud of myself the next morning


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope. Mrs.CuddleBug was too tired. If I remember correctly, we did have sex the next morning though.:grin2:


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

My partner doesn't want marriage but I told him that if we ever do I would go without getting off for at least a week before hand so he could get me there himself on our wedding night. 
I have never had a person be able to get me off by themselves, I always have done it before, during or after sex myself (or with help) so I would go without to make our wedding night special haha.
Now just waiting for a proposal


----------



## StilltheStudent (Sep 14, 2015)

Got to the room late because we spent too much time hanging out with the MIL who did not want to let go…


….tried and failed for 30 mins.

Not exactly the most romantic evening.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, we did.

Which goes to show that it is really no indicator.


----------



## NvWife (Mar 31, 2014)

B


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

We never, we was both far too pissed. We had it the next morning tho:smile2:.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

No, not on our wedding night - we walked home in the rain to where we were staying at his mum and dad's house. He wanted the wedding reception close to their home as his mum was too ill to come to the wedding so we went to their house in between wedding and reception so I could give his mum my bouquet. We had a one night honeymoon a couple of days later in one of the most romantic places on the planet (bought as a wedding gift by my kids). The room was fab, we dressed for dinner, had a scrumptious meal in the hotel restaurant and then went back to our room. He turned the TV on and watched it for a couple of hours. I got into bed to be totally ignored by him. Marriage rapidly went from bad to worse after that and I left him a few weeks ago. Married for nearly three years and I don't think we had sex 20 times during our marriage.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

doobie said:


> No, not on our wedding night - we walked home in the rain to where we were staying at his mum and dad's house. He wanted the wedding reception close to their home as his mum was too ill to come to the wedding so we went to their house in between wedding and reception so I could give his mum my bouquet. We had a one night honeymoon a couple of days later in one of the most romantic places on the planet (bought as a wedding gift by my kids). The room was fab, we dressed for dinner, had a scrumptious meal in the hotel restaurant and then went back to our room. He turned the TV on and watched it for a couple of hours. I got into bed to be totally ignored by him. Marriage rapidly went from bad to worse after that and I left him a few weeks ago. Married for nearly three years and I don't think we had sex 20 times during our marriage.


Oh, that sounds so awful! Most people don't have sex on their wedding night because they're too exhausted or drunk or whatever, but a lot of people make the effort even if they're exhausted or drunk.

But you didn't get to have sex because your H was just lazy, or worse, a complete a-hole


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

You bet. Numerous times...


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Nope. We were both drunk and absolutely shattered. We did cuddle for ages and talked about the day.

In one sense I'm disappointed but it wouldn't have been the best sex and instant reminiscing has helped us both remember so many details of that wonderful day.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

No, we didn't. Our wedding started @ 6, reception lasted until 1am. By the time we got to the hotel it was almost. She had been up since 6am and instantly feel asleep.

We made up for it thou.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Nope. Mother Nature got me in the late afternoon. We couldn't have planned around it because I've always had an irregular cycle, although I should have been safe. I wasn't. *sigh*


----------

